# Work wanted Duluth, MN area



## '01_1500 (Nov 29, 2007)

Looking for work in the Duluth area. Have some experience plowing in a casual environment, never work commercial before but I don't think I would have any problem. Would also be willing to shovel or run a skid.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## '01_1500 (Nov 29, 2007)

TTT, Getting closer to plow season, I have a couple possible leads but I'm still looking for something definite.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you have a business name and do you carry commercial vehicle INS?
If So,
I have a lead for you. It's in the Air Park, it's about 2ac in size, no shoveling or snow blowing.


----------



## '01_1500 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't even own my own truck currently. Looking for more of an operator position. Thanks though.


----------



## '01_1500 (Nov 29, 2007)

TTT. I have a possible lead but I like to keep my options open. Thanks guys.


----------

